# Ciao!



## SAHMAuthor (Apr 12, 2008)

Ciao to all!

I am a new writer and am currently several chapters into a novel for 9-12 year olds.  

I am hoping to meet other authors and avid readers and pick up lots of ideas, advice and support.

I am a stay at home mom to an active and spirited nine year old girl who loves to read just like me.  

I live in a small city in Ontario, Canada with my daughter, husband and a nutty feline named Tiggy.

I love reading, writing, surfing the net, blogging, needlework, baking and making new friends.

Pleased to be here!


----------



## joifulartist84 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome, we're pleased to have you!

Joi


----------



## kaseyisrad (Apr 13, 2008)

Hm, baking? My birthday is in June, and I love cookies. Haha. 
Welcome, I'm Kasey


----------



## Ungood (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the Forums!

Hope to see you around.

Ungood!


----------



## Nickie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gilles (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum SAHMA.



SAHMAuthor said:


> I am a new writer and am currently several chapters into a novel for 9-12 year olds.


Am I the _only_ one that joined this forum with barely any writing done?


----------



## Shinn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## SAHMAuthor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I'm glad to be here. Now I just have to get up the courage to post a sample chapter for review by my peers.  I love saying that!  lol

The warm welcome is greatly appreciated and I hope to spend some happy and productive hours around the site.

See you in the funny papers!

SAHM


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.  Glad to have you.


----------

